# My Franken Watch: "desert Diver"



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Finally i had some minutes to work in my franken watch.

We start with an alba diver and a seiko 5 desert storm:










Then we add a nato strap and a nice monster type hands (bought from noah1951 long time ago.. it has been a nice surprise to find you here Noah,  )



















i hope you like it

S!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Looks OK to me! What about the Alba in the Seiko case, how does it look!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

That's a great effort & I love the dial/case combination but I'm sorry but I'm just not a fan of the monster hands







I don't like monsters much anyway so this isn't surprising! I just think that there better hands out there - the original Alba hands aren't nice & the Seiko hands are probably a bit too weedy so you probably couldn't have used those but I have a desert diver 6309 which uses Seiko 5 superior hands which looks good (in my opinion) & I also have a white dialled Alba (like yours) which has black plongeur/ploprof hands fitted & that looks pretty good too (again in my opinion).

Still what I think doesn't really matter - as long as you like what you've done that's the important thing. Great mods & congratulations for doing it


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks a lot for your answers









Mel, the Alba movement doesn't fits in the Seiko case, the spacer ring is a litle higher and the case doesn't close.

Paolo, i like a lot your desert diver, I love that vintage diver case, it is a great job, congrats!

About the hands, they were the best avaiable, and i am pleased enough wiht the result. I agree yours look great, black hands match perfect with the desert dial... who knows maybe in the 2.0 version 

Thanks again!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Sorry didn't mean to criticise - I think it's great that you're into modifying watches. I love modifying watches whether it's giving them a different finish (brushed as opposed to polished usually) or fitting a different dial/set of hands.

I agree that black hands would look best against the lighter coloured dial so how about orange monster hands?

Here's my Alba - I bought it modified so can't claim this one as my work at all


----------



## noah1591 (Jun 25, 2005)

Nice Hands... I think I have seen them somewhere before.... but I might be wrong... but don't think so...

hahaha


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

compas said:


> Thanks a lot for your answers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pity, I can visualize this might be quite nice - could the spacer ring be filed or sanded down enough to make it fit? Or is the movement too big/thick? (I'm not a great fan of the big figure chunky bezel, I prefer "SUB" style bezels or plain cases) I'd look at whether this would work anyway - then two Franken watches for the price of one?

Just back from Torrevieja last four weeks - enjoyed our break there, as we always do. Paella, tinto verano,







un poco de serrano, una vida allegre!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

noah1591 said:


> Nice Hands... I think I have seen them somewhere before.... but I might be wrong... but don't think so...
> 
> hahaha


ssshhhhhhhh


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pauluspaolo said:


> That's a great effort & I love the dial/case combination but I'm sorry but I'm just not a fan of the monster hands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i seriously like that....think its becoming a bit of a grail for me.


----------

